
Tmux-xpanes: tmux-based terminal divider - greymd
https://github.com/greymd/tmux-xpanes
======
SignalsFromBob
This reminds me of ClusterSSH, although I think I would rather use ClusterSSH
since it will tile a bunch of xterms across all of my monitors and let me
point to click to address just one if needed. But, still, this is pretty cool.

------
SanchoPanda
I didn't want to use something like tmuxinator for annoyance at one more
dependancy on random machines, and write bash scripts to make custom sessions
as necessary.

This appears to way easier to do tricky things super fast than the wildly
obscure language needed to write a small script, and its literally just a bash
script itself, meaning it's as portable as almost anything. I love it.

Thank you OP! (Assuming you are the author of the tool given usernames here
and github)

------
panpanna
Even if you manually manage hundreds of machines over ssh, I am still not sure
how useful this can be.

For one, you still need to manually inspect each window and issue further
commands.

~~~
gothack
setw synchronize-panes would help perhaps?

